# "Lithium" battery explodes in FedEx warehouse in San Diego



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Lithium Ion is the family of batteries...... what I mean is, Lifepo4, LiCo, LiMn, Lithium Polymer all belong to that family.....

While lifepo4 is Lithium Ion, all Lithium Ion is not Lifepo4.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jan 12, 2010)

frodus said:


> Lithium Ion is the family of batteries...... what I mean is, Lifepo4, LiCo, LiMn, Lithium Polymer all belong to that family.....
> 
> While lifepo4 is Lithium Ion, all Lithium Ion is not Lifepo4.


 Yep, guess I didn't use the names right.

But my point stands. I wish the media would correctly identify the kind of battery that went bang. Was it a Lithium Polymer, or LiFePO4, or....??

It would also be nice if they pointed out that certain battery chemistries have more instability than others, the latter being quite safe.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

You expect a news outlet to actually dig into information on the type of battery??

Good luck with that....

"smelled like gunpowder and had wires"??

Might not even be a litho battery.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd say it's not a battery at all. Sulfur? Thats the key. Who the heck said Lithium. The one who set it off? Most likely. Fishy to me. Can't explode unless they are being charged to an over charge situation. Just sitting I highly doubt that and usually they just get hot and catch fire burns a hole and leaks. But explode and without an investigation they automatically say lithium. HA! What a joke. Don't buy it and don't propagate it. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Sensationalism run amuck again.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, by the way they were Ni-Cd

"City fire spokesman Maurice Luque (loo-KAY') says two lithium batteries in a box made contact and exploded shortly after 6 a.m. Wednesday at the building in the Miramar neighborhood.
However, FedEx Corp. spokesman Rob Boulware says the batteries were nickel-cadmium."
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100414/us-fedex-package-explosion/
Gerhard


----------

